# Urgent Bridging Visa B



## Muzzamilahmed (Jan 3, 2018)

Hi 
I applied for Bridging visa b by post and the has been already delivered to the DIPB I want to know that I will get my Bridging visa B grant letter by post or they will email me the visa grant letter. My travel is scheduled on 07/01/2018.

Thanks.


----------



## diplomat (Jul 21, 2017)

Muzzamilahmed said:


> Hi
> I applied for Bridging visa b by post and the has been already delivered to the DIPB I want to know that I will get my Bridging visa B grant letter by post or they will email me the visa grant letter. My travel is scheduled on 07/01/2018.
> 
> Thanks.


Hii, i applied BVB by post and got grant by email.. so maybe you should expect in email.. you can give them a call if departure date is close.. cheers


----------



## Jeremy Hooper (Jul 10, 2014)

Expect to get your visa result letter by email.


----------



## Jesse727 (Jan 17, 2018)

Muzzamilahmed said:


> Hi
> I applied for Bridging visa b by post and the has been already delivered to the DIPB I want to know that I will get my Bridging visa B grant letter by post or they will email me the visa grant letter. My travel is scheduled on 07/01/2018.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi, did you get the BVB eventually? How long did it take? I'm in the similar situation, I applied mine one on Monday (15th Jan) by express mail, and my trip is on 1st Feb, I'm so worried now.


----------



## Jesse727 (Jan 17, 2018)

diplomat said:


> Hii, i applied BVB by post and got grant by email.. so maybe you should expect in email.. you can give them a call if departure date is close.. cheers


Hi diplomat, how long did your BVB take to be granted? I applied mine one on Monday (15th Jan) by express mail, and my trip is on 1st Feb, I'm so worried now.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## diplomat (Jul 21, 2017)

Jesse727 said:


> Hi diplomat, how long did your BVB take to be granted? I applied mine one on Monday (15th Jan) by express mail, and my trip is on 1st Feb, I'm so worried now.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Hey jesse,
you should get it soon, most likely next week, they should response when your departure date is close. I got mine 12 days before departing. it should be alright..


----------



## jp1988 (May 10, 2016)

Jesse727 said:


> Hi, did you get the BVB eventually? How long did it take? I'm in the similar situation, I applied mine one on Monday (15th Jan) by express mail, and my trip is on 1st Feb, I'm so worried now.


Jesse did you eventually get your BVB? Did you have to call them? I applied for BVB for my wife on January 31st and still waiting. Fly out March 28th so its starting to get close


----------



## winteryskys (Mar 13, 2018)

jp1988 said:


> Jesse did you eventually get your BVB? Did you have to call them? I applied for BVB for my wife on January 31st and still waiting. Fly out March 28th so its starting to get close


Did you end up receiving yours yet? I applied for my partner's BVB and we fly out next month.


----------



## harrypotter (Mar 17, 2018)

My wife applied for BVB last week to go overseas early May. She is currently on BVA waiting on 820. 

They haven't even deducted the money yet!!!!

We have already bought flight tickets.


----------



## diplomat (Jul 21, 2017)

harrypotter said:


> My wife applied for BVB last week to go overseas early May. She is currently on BVA waiting on 820.
> 
> They haven't even deducted the money yet!!!!
> 
> We have already bought flight tickets.


Hii,
You should receive BVB about 2 weeks before departure, How did you apply?


----------



## harrypotter (Mar 17, 2018)

diplomat said:


> Hii,
> You should receive BVB about 2 weeks before departure, How did you apply?


I applied by post. Because i am not allowed apply online, since we applied 820 visa by post.

It's not very convenient that lodged by post. Even though i would like to give Immi office a call to ask, i have nothing to track it.


----------



## diplomat (Jul 21, 2017)

harrypotter said:


> I applied by post. Because i am not allowed apply online, since we applied 820 visa by post.
> 
> It's not very convenient that lodged by post. Even though i would like to give Immi office a call to ask, i have nothing to track it.


Hi,
I did mine by post last time I applied and I received BVB 10 days before departure , you can give them a call in two weeks as your departure date is still in may


----------



## harrypotter (Mar 17, 2018)

diplomat said:


> Hi,
> I did mine by post last time I applied and I received BVB 10 days before departure , you can give them a call in two weeks as your departure date is still in may


Thanks

Seems like there is no possibility to grant this visa early, should be around 2 weeks before the departure date. I will give them a call mid next month.

Has anyone granted BVB a lot early than proposed departure date? Like around 1 month early?

Thanks


----------



## jp1988 (May 10, 2016)

winteryskys said:


> Did you end up receiving yours yet? I applied for my partner's BVB and we fly out next month.


Yes i did, I called the department last Monday and told them we had been waiting nearly 6 weeks since we applied and its hard to be excited about a holiday if we dont know if we can go or not and that we fly out March 28th. The lady gave our details to the processing centre and it got granted 2 mins after i got off the phone


----------



## cvl93 (Apr 14, 2018)

jp1988 said:


> winteryskys said:
> 
> 
> > Did you end up receiving yours yet? I applied for my partner's BVB and we fly out next month.
> ...


do you have the number for the processing centre??? or the number of the people who can forward our details to the processing centre and fix our problem because we are still waiting on my partners Visa to be granted as we kinda need it asap because he has to apply for Malaysian tourist Visa as well and they won't grant that until his australian bridging Visa b that allows him to travel is granted we applied for bvb last month still has not been granted and we a due to fly next week


----------



## cvl93 (Apr 14, 2018)

*BVB processing centre?*

does anyone know how to get in direct contact with the people in charge of processing bridging Visa B?


----------



## KitKat1201 (Aug 15, 2018)

Jesse727 said:


> Hi diplomat, how long did your BVB take to be granted? I applied mine one on Monday (15th Jan) by express mail, and my trip is on 1st Feb, I'm so worried now.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


hi diplomat and Jesse727!just new here,someone already answered this question about my bVb application but i want to hear and learn more opinion.Paid the bridging visa fee July 29,sent my application through post office not online July 31.Fly september 6 but still no answer from the immigration regarding my application.I'm worrying already,thank you


----------



## A&M (Jun 6, 2017)

I posted my mum's application last Friday to the visa processing centre in Perth via express post and got the visa grant email yesterday. My mum is flying out mid Sep.


----------



## KitKat1201 (Aug 15, 2018)

do i need to worry now about my application or just call the immigration?


----------



## A&M (Jun 6, 2017)

KitKat1201 said:


> do i need to worry now about my application or just call the immigration?


Did you post your application to the visa processing centre that processes your main visa application?


----------



## KitKat1201 (Aug 15, 2018)

No,I downloaded the application.Signed it and sent through post office.Sent it July 31,paid July 29.what do you think should I do?call them already?


----------



## KitKat1201 (Aug 15, 2018)

No,downloaded the application form and signed it.Then sent it to immigration Perth office through post office July 31,paid July 29.My flight is two weeks from tomorrow,should I make a call to the immigration already?


----------



## A&M (Jun 6, 2017)

I reckon you can give them a ring since your departure is nearing.


----------



## KitKat1201 (Aug 15, 2018)

thank you,i’ll ring them today


----------



## KitKat1201 (Aug 15, 2018)

called them today and they told me that they received the application and processing.in some cases they decide it week before the flight.do you know or does anyone know if sometimes they deny the application?


----------



## Neetugill (Jan 23, 2019)

Hello Everyone,
We have applied for 189 visa and currently holding bridging visa A but we are planning to travel after changing bridging A to B. So what will happen to the decision. I mean they will wait for us to come back then they will give the decision or It can come at anytime.
Thank you


----------



## A&M (Jun 6, 2017)

Neetugill said:


> Hello Everyone,
> We have applied for 189 visa and currently holding bridging visa A but we are planning to travel after changing bridging A to B. So what will happen to the decision. I mean they will wait for us to come back then they will give the decision or It can come at anytime.
> Thank you


If they have made a decision to grant you the visa while you are overseas, they will wait for you to come back and grant it, because you visa can only be granted while you are in Australia.

Not 100% sure whether it is the same in the case of a denied application.


----------

